# Blooms In The Vegetable Garden



## Dave2 (Jul 3, 2011)

Is it normal for pepper plants to have some purple in them?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Dave - Yes, sometimes the stems of the plant may turn very dark. Keep an eye on it though because sometimes this is a sign of wilt in the plant. If the leaves start shriveling up then pull the plant up and destroy it.


----------

